# How to remove poo smell from leather couch?



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone?

Moby had diaherea on my couch last night ( :evil: ) and it still smells a bit. This morning I cleaned it with dish soap (the only thing I had). I put baking soda on it in a lame attempt to aborb smell while at work. And at 5 I cleaned it with leather cleaner (car stuff) twice, then put some on and let it sit there for 2 hours. Still smells a bit. So I dumped some scented baking soda on it.

I'm going to pick up some pet odour remover tomorrow from somewhere (I could only stop at one place today before I had to go to a meeting). Will that even work?


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

It will depend on whether the odor remover works by covering over the odor, or removing the source. An enzyme product will virtually devour the source of the odor. Some of the pet odor products are enzyme products.


----------

